# New Tattoo!! (yankees fans need not look.. :) )



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

So I've been wanting this one for years but I wasn't exactly sure where I wanted it. Well I finally sucked it up and got it on my foot the other day!!! May noone question my dedication to my team ever again! lol.

It's still a lil wonky looking cause it's fresh and doing the whole..awkward healing thing.. But most of it's all set so you get the idea!

:bounce:

sorry.. my feet are without pedicure right now cause you're not supposed to submerge tattoos in water for extended periods of time when they're fresh..but I'm too excited! I have to share!!!










The close up..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep, you're crazy!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yankee fan here, but I had to look anyway.

That looks like a pretty sensitive area. It must have really hurt. They did a nice job, it's actually really cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Mindy you know *I LOVE IT!*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's your tattoo Leeann?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just for you Ivy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

seee....I WANTED something like that! But I got a tattoo on my back when I was 18 impulsively so that spot is gone. So my second favorite spot was on my foot.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

:sigh: it's amazing what we in RSN do for our team...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's too funny you guys...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Definitely not a fair weather fan!

I think the foot is cute cause you can easily hide it too


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch is all that I can say. You guys are really fans.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

it hurt like something else..lemme tell ya. My best friend got one too and I guess I took it a lil better than her because if I went after her I woulda wussed out. She was shaking soo bad. She said all I would do was make a face..lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't know zip about sports teams but you guys deserve season passes for those tattoos!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leann - I would LOVE to get a Red Sox Tat, but I can't decide if I should put it on my double chin, or on the waist I lost 10 years ago when I went through Menapause.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Holli said:


> Leann - I would LOVE to get a Red Sox Tat, but I can't decide if I should put it on my double chin, or on the waist I lost 10 years ago when I went through Menapause.


ound:ound:OK I have to confess that is not my tattoo&#8230; I just had to put something after Ivy dare to put a Yankee sign in a Red Sox thread :hug:

Mindy are you coming home for any games? I hope you bring Capote with you if you do.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great design Mindy! Looks like they did a great job too!

Beverly


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

WOW NICE tattoo Mindy!!

While we are on the subject I have a hilarious tattoo story to tell..

I have identical twin brothers who in their early 20's both had "Born to Raise Hell" with a tiger and crossed daggers on their left arms. Well as the years rolled by, and my one brother Dave went into real estate, he decided to have it removed (which I hear is a very lengthy process which requires multiple visits)

Anyway..right towards the end when it was just about completly gone he decided to pull a prank on the doctor...He had his twin go into his last appointment while he stood outside the door. As his twin was taking his shirt off, he began to tell the doctor that something really weird was going on..that his tattoo came back. Right then when he showed him his arm the doctor just stuttered..looked liked he was going to pass out in disbelief, as there before his eyes was a tottally intact tattoo!!

My twin brothers are BAD TO THE BONE!!! ound:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Holli said:


> Leann - I would LOVE to get a Red Sox Tat, but I can't decide if I should put it on my double chin, or on the waist I lost 10 years ago when I went through Menapause.


I know the feeling! Ha! Ha! --I've been wanting to get an Astro's Star on the top of my foot, but everyone keeps telling me it's gonna hurt like h---, so I haven't gotten up the nerve yet.

Love the tatoos. Nice job on them. My son-in-law is from the Boston area and is a total Sox & Patriots fan, while we are Cowboy fans, so you can imagine our house when we get together to watch games.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha..everyone 'assumes' I'm a pats fan cause my family lives up there..but since I'm from dallas too I'm a diehard cowboys fan...have been since the early 90s


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well isn't EVERYBODY a Cowboys fan??? hahaha.. no one needs to respond to that or Ill put Stars under your names! hehe


Thats a cool tattoo, but I agree I would think it would hurt. 

Im a Mets fan... (ducking)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You crazy Texas women and your 'sports' super fandom...

...wait, that includes ME too! ound: But Mindy, you have one UPPED me w/ the tat. I thought I was pathetic dressing up my dog in Cowboy satin/sequin uniforms! haha.

Cute tat. Looks painFUL on the foot. egads.

K.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kara..

Gucci's Cowboy outfit was incredibly awesome!! You need to post it here, Kara, as I'm sure the new members (and others ) would love to see it! :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm aight with the mets. The mets are neutral territory..and we never play them. It's the Yankees that I despise.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

AWWWESOME! YOU GO GIRLS!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would imagine the foot would hurt, Mindy!! I have two tats, one on the inside of my ankle, didnt hurt too much, and then the one I got last week for my Bday on the outside of the ankle & I almosted DIED!!!! it hurt SO bad!!! And of course, once they start, you cant back out!! 

Sorry - but We are Yankee & NY Giant Fans here!!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie...I would NEVER get a tatoo on my ankles...they look like "Hummels" ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um Laurie.. I think we need to see that new tattoo! 

I am trying to get to a Mets game since its the last year they play at Shea. Another reason to go to Peter Luegers wooohoooo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, check out the Happy birthday Laurie thread.. there is a picture there! I dont know how to transfer it! Remember we had the talk about this....well I changed my plan (Logo) just a bit. Take a look. 
Laurie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh crap, I missed that thread. Ill go check it out.


----------

